# Character Contest Interest



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all,

This is something I came up with after seeing it on another forum, albeit dedicated to something entirely different, I have altered it for my purposes. I have made this thread however to see if anybody is actually interested in it, i'd really rather not start a contest and have nobody show any interest in it.

Basically it would be a contest between characters in Black Library. At the start everybody would nominate a number of characters to enter, those with the most nominations would be put into the running. Any character could be nominated. Once the nominations are done and there is an even number of characters the voting would begin.

The characters would be organized into rounds, and paired off against another character. Members then vote on which character they like the best, giving reasons why, and the character with the most votes goes onto the next round. Once a round is complete the next one begins and so on until the contest is finished.

The end result will be the Most Popular Black Library Character, as voted by Heresy Online. So now that its laid out for you to see, what does everybody think? Would you like to see this contest, or are you not interested?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds fun....judging will be a bitch...

I nominate Sarpedon of the Soul Drinkers after his mutations, cos he's just so badass...SM, mutant, powerful psyker and rogue )


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Sounds fun....judging will be a bitch...
> 
> I nominate Sarpedon of the Soul Drinkers after his mutations, cos he's just so badass...SM, mutant, powerful psyker and rogue )


This isn't a nomination thread, its just to gauge interest in this idea. If enough people like the idea i'll go ahead with it, if not then just forget about it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## reapercake (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds cool, count me in!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds cool, for shits n giggles :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I have a funny feeling the winner will wear an IG uniform of some description though...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> This isn't a nomination thread, its just to gauge interest in this idea. If enough people like the idea i'll go ahead with it, if not then just forget about it.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Hmmm, ok then. Count me in


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye sounds like a plan, although I've now desperatly got to try and pick who my favourite is. Gaunt, Rawne, Nayl, Garro, Loken, Tarvitz, goes on!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd vote on each round, certainly.

Would it be a Suvudu-style bracket thing, or just a bunch of polls you keep track of and update?


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm interested too. Count me in!


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

Sounds cool, count me in.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'd vote on each round, certainly.
> 
> Would it be a Suvudu-style bracket thing, or just a bunch of polls you keep track of and update?


If by bracket thing you mean something like this image, then that's what i'd like it to be. But i've got no idea how to do something like that.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I generally find that bracket-competitions work best. Having wrestled in high school, I have quite a bit of experience with them...

Generally, brackets work best on a 2^n base. That image you linked is a 40-contender bracket, rather than 32, in that it inserts 4 characters into the 4th seed and 3rd seed branches of the bracket... (i.e. the bottom two quarters of the bracket)

There are a few tricks to it. Would the bracket be single elimination? That would only give you the 1st and 2nd placers--you'd have to do a whole sub-set of "bouts" for everybody knocked off that sheet if you wanted to determine a 3rd and 4th place winner.

I would be willing to help you, if you want to try to pull something like that off. We'd need a list of, say, 16, 32, or 64 BL characters, as well as a tentative pre-competition ranking ("seed"), as to where to stick them in...but I'd be happy to lend my technical expertise.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

deffinately interested although i do feel like humanity will be the victor in some form or another


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Yeah, I generally find that bracket-competitions work best. Having wrestled in high school, I have quite a bit of experience with them...
> 
> Generally, brackets work best on a 2^n base. That image you linked is a 40-contender bracket, rather than 32, in that it inserts 4 characters into the 4th seed and 3rd seed branches of the bracket... (i.e. the bottom two quarters of the bracket)
> 
> ...


I'd welcome your help Mossy.

Well I had single elimination in mind but determining third and fourth place wouldn't be that hard. In the semi-final portion the two winners would move on, and at the same time take the two loses of that round and put them against each other for a second round of voting. Final round determines first, second, third and fourth place all in one go.

Yeah well enough people like the idea. What i'll do is start a nomination thread, each person can nominate eight or so characters. Those with the most nominations, I.E if Ibram Gaunt gets five he's in, are added into the contest until we have a number that works.

As for placements I just thought it should be random, seems to be the only fair way to do it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> As for placements I just thought it should be random, seems to be the only fair way to do it.


I tend to agree with Mossy Toes in this. Seeding would fit better. In that way a strong character won't get his arse kicked in the first round by an inevitable winner.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I also suppose there must be some obvious exceptions to the game, right? For instance, the Emperor, Primarchs...? who else, any ideas?

Also, any character or 30k / 40k specific?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm up for this


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Atyaman said:


> Seeding would fit better. In that way a strong character won't get his arse kicked in the first round by an inevitable winner.


This. That way, we don't end up with The Emperor vs. Uriel Ventrisin the semi-finals, while The Emperor knocked Sanguinius out in the first round. I mean, who the crap is Ventris anyways? Some pansy kinda-by-the-book smurf captain, that's all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> This. That way, we don't end up with The Emperor vs. Uriel Ventrisin the semi-finals, while The Emperor knocked Sanguinius out in the first round. I mean, who the crap is Ventris anyways? Some pansy kinda-by-the-book smurf captain, that's all.


Fair enough then.

Since most are on board i'll start the nomination thread now.


Lord of the Night


----------

